# Post your BEST 3 of February 2021!



## gk fotografie (Mar 1, 2021)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please join and show your BEST 3 photos of February 2021!


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 2, 2021)

...well, let me start this time.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## mjcmt (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## greybeard (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## nokk (Mar 4, 2021)

from my one and only photography outing in february.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 4, 2021)

Love the last in the set 
Pounce


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 5, 2021)

Snapseed edit by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Frosty by SharonCat..., on Flickr





Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------

